# Hashi's & blood sugar



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I have hashi's and take 1 grain of Naturethroid. Been feeling pretty good lately (know on wood) but have become concerned with my blood sugar levels. I test periodically at home as my father developed type II when he hit age 65. I had always been in the 85-99 range and now I am in the 99-105 range. My last fasting was 104 and I just tested three hours after lunch and was 100. Not at diabetic levels, but it does concern me a little bit as I already have an auto immune issue. I am healthy other than the hashi's, don't smoke and I am not over weight.
Does anyone else have an increase of their blood sugar? I read some where that Naturethroid can do this. Just curious.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you using the same glucose monitor you've always used?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Are you using the same glucose monitor you've always used?


Yes - same monitor.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I have hashi's and take 1 grain of Naturethroid. Been feeling pretty good lately (know on wood) but have become concerned with my blood sugar levels. I test periodically at home as my father developed type II when he hit age 65. I had always been in the 85-99 range and now I am in the 99-105 range. My last fasting was 104 and I just tested three hours after lunch and was 100. Not at diabetic levels, but it does concern me a little bit as I already have an auto immune issue. I am healthy other than the hashi's, don't smoke and I am not over weight.
> Does anyone else have an increase of their blood sugar? I read some where that Naturethroid can do this. Just curious.


I don't think it is the Naturthroid. Our bodies are just whacked. We don't process anything correctly and that would include carbs.

Are you on a diabetic diet? If not, you should consider it so you can stabilize.

I will say though that this should definitely be discussed w/your doctor.

Let us know; that's the last thing you need on top of everything else.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree...definitely discuss this with your doctor. If something is happening, best to catch it early.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

My husband is diabetic - be sure and drink plenty of water. It has always helped him with his blood sugar levels.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Went to the doctor. Just had a physical. He isn't the least bit concerned, but I tend to think most doctors are just not that in tune with us these days so,,,,,
I read somewhere that one should watch their blood sugar while taking Naturethroid as it has a tendency to bump it a little. I will continue to keep an eye on it. I have never had any symptoms and my dad is the only one in my entire family that had it. He didn't get it until later in life. Just one more thing to worry about,,,,


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I AM a diabetic and I wouldn't worry about it. Any number of things can cause the glucose to go up. If you're really concerned, ask your doctor to run an A1C and GGT.

Remember, the older we are the slower our systems work, so it's normal for a modest increase in glucose as we age without having diabetes.

Also, what's happened with your exercise level lately?

High Blood Sugar Causes

Diabetes mellitus is one of several persistent conditions causing high blood sugar levels. For someone with diabetes, hyperglycemia has many possible causes:

•Carbohydrates: Eating food containing too many carbohydrates, a form of sugar. The body of a person with diabetes cannot process high levels of carbohydrates fast enough to convert it into energy. Blood sugar levels in patients with diabetes can rise within hours after eating.

•Insulin control: Not producing enough insulin action (either by injection of insulin or taking medicine which stimulates the pancreas to make more insulin). People with diabetes must control blood sugar by a combination of dietary discretion, taking medication, and physical activity. When food, exercise, and insulin are not balanced, blood sugar levels rise.

•Stress: Emotions can play a role in causing hyperglycemia, but should not be used as an excuse for poor control of diabetes.

•Low levels of exercise: Daily exercise is a critical contributor to regulating blood sugar levels.

•Infection, illness, or surgery: With illness, blood sugar levels tend to rise quickly over several hours.

•Other medications: Certain drugs, especially steroids, can affect blood sugar levels.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Exercise level is pretty good. I have horses and they keep me hopping! 
Checked my levels and they are in the mid 80's. I think I know what happened: MY PERIOD! Sorry for TMI, but as soon as Flo showed up my glucose went right back to normal. Now if I could only get rid of the fluid retention around my ankle bones I would be great! (Doctor wasn't concerned about that either. I think they say that when they don't know what's causing stuff,,,)


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like you are aware of things and keeping an eye on them -- nothing wrong with that!

I would guess that most of us here are a little more tuned in as far as how our bodies feel and function.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sjmjuly said:


> (Doctor wasn't concerned about that either. I think they say that when they don't know what's causing stuff,,,)


That made me laugh...partially because it was funny, and partially because it's probably oh so true! 

Glad you're "back to normal-ish."


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Octavia said:


> That made me laugh...partially because it was funny, and partially because it's probably oh so true!
> 
> Glad you're "back to normal-ish."


Octavia,
I my case it's oh so true! I litterally sat in the doctor's office and watched him fumble around on the internet searching for information on things I was telling him! He was CLUELESS! 
I am a little concerned about my ankles even though he said not to worry. They don't hurt, are not "pitted", and the fluid goes down when I put my feet up. All my blood came back good so all my organs are functioning properly. I had a chest xray - normal, and he is having me wear a God-awful 30 day heart monitor because I told him that I had heart palps BEFORE I started taking the right dose of Naturethroid. Haven't had a palp since and this monitor is driving me crazy. It went off by itself in the middle of the night and scared my husband and I to death! No symptoms or anything. I jumped up out of bed, ran to the bathroom in terror only to find out that it went off because the battery was low!:tongue0013: Stupid thing almost GAVE me a heart attack.


----------

